# Dog to bark at door?



## nysirk (Apr 15, 2008)

My older female Libby has always been a great watch dog (sometimes too well) Since the first day she has always protected her territory and barked when someone knocks at my door, or when she hears my neighbors car door, and when we are not home ect... I like the heads up, and encourage this behavior just as long as she stops when I say when. 

My younger male Dex is now approaching the 2 yr mark (Jan), and just doesn't seem to know to bark when someone is at the door. He knows something is going on, gets excited, but dose not bark. This is a behavior i would really like to see change. I was hoping he would pick up on this behavior from my female, or his dog friends. He hasn't yet so I am wondering if this is something im going to have to go ahead and try to teach him. 

Dose he maybe not bark because his big sister has it taken care of already? Maybe hes still too immature? I can get him to bark on cue but have not been able to associate the door knock as the trigger to bark yet. Im not sure this will come natural for him, should i give it more time or try and teach him?


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

He will believe me 
My B never barked because my Lab always did
once he hit 3 OMG know he goes off and sometimes she'll just lay there


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: nysirkDose he maybe not bark because his big sister has it taken care of already?


It might be exactly that. Keefer was not a door barker either, that was Dena's job. And for awhile after she was gone he did not bark at the door either, but now he does. I wish he would stop!









BTW, why do you need both dogs barking at the door? Isn't one sufficient?


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

I am just now starting to get barking behavior from my male. Not a word until the last few months. I've also noticed that he is more aware and more likely to alert when he is not in his crate. 

My female has been barking for quite some time at the door and when she hears strange people or dogs close to the house. 

He is 2.5 and she is not quite 2.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

> Originally Posted By: Cassidys MomI wish he would stop!


I so know that one. Morgan stops when I tell her to. Sometimes she hears a strange noise and lets out a woof. Then she turns her ears around trying listen but he's barking his fool head off becuase she said 'woof'


----------



## Woodreb (Oct 27, 2008)

Do you want to borrow Caleb? He's almost 7 months and already barks at the door. Sometimes at nothing that we can see, too. And I'm still working on getting him to stop when I tell him "enough".








Be careful what you wish for.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Dante has never once barked when someone knocked on the door.

Rather he runs and finds me







I think he thinks I'm hearing impared (he does the same for phones and alarm clock)


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Seriously, Trent is a maniac when it comes to barking at the door. If someone even walks PAST, or NEAR our house, he seems to sense it, despite being in the kitchen or living room, and rushes over to bark and express his discontent. 

Granted, it's nice that those annoying solicitors aren't stopping by so often, but...









Wanna do a dog swap?


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: ReiWanna do a dog swap?












No thanks, I kind of like the fact that Dante doesn't bark when someone knocks, it always startles me when he does his "big boy bark" (that deep GSD bark) so I'd be a twitching fool if he did


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

By the way Rei - they have these beds on sale at Fred Meyer (I was at Beaverton Town Square) for $20.00

I love these beds and had to wait a long time for them to get a batch in again. I like them because they're cushy but not too cushy and can roll up fairly small. I bought 3 this time







one will go in the closet for now.

Photo snapped with my cell phone so not the best


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Ha! My 22 mo guy Baron has a ferocious bark when the doorbell goes off or there is a knock. then he runs to the front door and sits in front of it (took about 1 day to teach the run and sit). he usually then is ok when i open the door and no one is there. he goes back to whatever he is doing. If someone is there and they come in he is usaully all over them weaving around there legs and waiting to be petted. We are working on calming him down when people come to the door. 

However I would not want to just walk in if I didn't know him - he sounds pretty fierce and he is a big pushy dog!


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Barb E.
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: ReiWanna do a dog swap?
> ...


Darn! Well, couldn't say it wasn't worth a try...



> Originally Posted By: Barb E.By the way Rei - they have these beds on sale at Fred Meyer (I was at Beaverton Town Square) for $20.00


Holy crow!







The bed in Trent's crate cost $50! I never go to Fred Meyer, but seriously need to start going there and check it out. Trent, er, has a problem with playing too hard with his beds. Using teeth.


----------



## 2Dogs (Sep 26, 2009)

Thats funny I have the exact opposite problem.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Meeka used to go nuts when people came to the door or when the doorbell rang....to the point where we made a point to make sure when Kelso was a puppy that he did NOT do that, as it became almost obsessive for her and whenever she heard something on T.V. like a knock or a doorbell she would bark, bark, bark.

I think it is more intimidating and useful as a deterrent when our two sheps are just standing at the door staring at you...silently (even though they are really just staring at you wondering if you are going to come in and love on them







). Who the heck is going to come in if they don't know us at that point!! lol They will bark sometimes if the door is shut, but they dont bark at the doorbell, thank goodness! Guess different people prefer different things. It does make me take it a little bit more seriously if they are barking in the house since they do not do it alot though.


----------



## TxRider (Apr 15, 2009)

Hope doesn't bark at the door, she comes and gets me instead. I have decided I like it much better that way.

Kaya hasn't been here long enough to know, but I'm betting she'll be a barker. Hope very rarely barks at anything, it's a bit surprising when she does as it sounds a lot bigger and meaner than she is.

I would imagine having your dog alone, and having a volunteer make a fuss at the door he wasn't accustomed to would likely get him barking pretty easily, especially if you made a show about being scared and anxious then just reinforce it.


----------



## Ken P (Oct 20, 2009)

I've had Max for about 1 month now. Last night something was out front that he did not like. He barked twice, howled for about 5 sec and repeated about 3 or 4 times. This was the first time he barked since we picked him up. I don't know what was outside, but earlier we had a solicitor wanting to replace our heating / air system. He did not bark then, but my wife made a fuss about someone being at the door at 7PM. So about 1 hour later was when he barked at the door. I don't know what was out there maybe a cat or raccoon. No one knocked on the door or rang the doorbell that time.


----------

